# Best Asian destinations



## Saigon

For my money Asia is probably the most rewarding region to travel in. It's cheap, safe, the people are nice, and the variety of things to do is overwhelming. There's even great food! It's also easier to travel in Asia than it is in Africa or South America, by and large, with low crime and not a great deal of violence. 

Here are my Top 5 choice:

Indonesia. 
I think Indonesia is probably the best travel destination in the world. Forget over-touristed Bali, the real jewels are in the outer islands, where you can snorkel and dive warm waters without another tourist in site. I love the satay and gado gado, the weather is always hot & humid, and there is a lot to do away from the beach - hike active volcanic cones, check out ruins, and shop in the markets. Flores is my favourite island.


Malaysia
Although the cities in the west are now as developed as Singapore, the east of the country is much more traditional. Hence, it's nice to spend time in the more Chinese & modern cities like Penang, and then head east for tea plantations, diving and something that still feels like 1955. Clean, safe and very easy travel. Perhentian Islands are my favourite area.


India
I'm not a big India fan myself, but it is unqiue. It's an experience. More drama and hysteria than a Latin soap, the heat, traffic, noise and argumentative people can be infuriating, but likewise the peace, tranquility and colour of the country is without compare. It does take time and energy to experience anything of the place, but travelling here is a right of passage! My favourite area is the western Himalayas in Kashmir. 

Viet Nam
It's hugepy popular now, and so it should be. Maybe it's a boy thing, but I find the war history facinating, and loved checking out the tunnels, US bases and museums. Add in to that great beaches, the best tailored clothes on earth and lovely people, and that's a great way to spend a month. Tiny Hoi An is the highlight, but I love Hanoi as well.

Burma
Though it gets fewer tourists than its bigger neighbours, Burma is weirder, darker and more charismatic. Pagan may be the most mysterious ruin on earth - even better than Angkor Wat in Cambodia. The temples are magical, the people stoic and generous. It's not always easy, but immensely rewarding.

I always enjoy Thailand, but it is a bit Asia-lite for my taste. It's like a sampler for the rest of the continent. Singapore & Hong Kong are must-see cities, but they are only cities - the real magic of Asia is more in the villagers and along the coastline than in shopping centres and metro stations.


----------



## Saigon

Just a couple of pics...

1) snorkelling off Seventeen Islands park. Flores, Indonesia 

2) Climbing Mt Kelimutu at dawn, also Flores

3) National Mosque, KL, Malaysia.


----------



## yazi

My favorite in all of these is Malaysia It is a good place to be. Go to places where it interest you most,many beaches in Malaysia is famous in Asia.People, cultures, environment, food, building everything is in perfect line..


----------



## yazi

Jakki,Indonesia is not best for the visit and destination many issue is there like Muslim,non-Muslims fights unsafe country..i can not recommend this country fr the best destination place..


----------



## gipper

I would like to visit those places, but I just can't bring myself to put up with the agony of sitting in an aluminum tube for 12-24 hours at 35,000 feet, while being treated like a piece of meat.

So, I can't do it.


----------



## Indofred

yazi said:


> Jakki,Indonesia is not best for the visit and destination many issue is there like Muslim,non-Muslims fights unsafe country..i can not recommend this country fr the best destination place..



Bullshit.
There are a small number of fucking idiots in Indonesia, notably the FPI, but most people are wonderful, to each other and tourists alike.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html

I've just returned to Jakarta from Sengigi beach, Lombok - bloody lovely holiday.


----------



## hinlik

With many stirring Destination in Asia. I share most popular Destination in all over the world. The Destination is:
	Chiang Mai, Thailand
	Penang, Malaysia
	Singapore
	Malaysian Borneo
	Islands in Thailand


----------



## Indofred

yazi said:


> Jakki,Indonesia is not best for the visit and destination many issue is there like Muslim,non-Muslims fights unsafe country..i can not recommend this country fr the best destination place..



I've been in Indonesia for 7 years - so far, I've yet to see any violence past a small argument and a couple of punches, usually over a traffic accident.
That doesn't mean there isn't any, but you're very unlikely to see it outside a TV screen.

Indonesia is, unless the American trained Prabowo tries to start a coup, safe.
I, after many years of living here, can recommend the place.
Try Lombok's Sengigi beach front hotels - very nice.


----------



## Indofred

As a first choice for an English speaker's first time in Asia, I suggest Malaysia.
Very Asian, but with three major cultures, and English speaking locals are very easy to find.


----------



## Indofred

Aliceline said:


> I dont have any idea about where is Kuta Bali but after reading you post I am curious to know about it because it sounds amazing. So would you like to tell me something about its attractions and things to do there?



If you like Australian drunks, a drug problem and traffic jams, go for it.
Loads of far better places in Indonesia.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td0LFjwue7I]Kuta, Shopping in, The worst of Aussie Culture, Bali Travel Video Guide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

I'm told Singapore is a very interesting place, but too clinical in many ways.
I'd be very interested to visit for a few days.


----------



## Indofred

wkki said:


> Indorred! what do you mean by but too clinical in many ways. Would you like to explain in detail because I am confused about your point of view.  Can you tell me that how it is interesting place and how clinical?



Sadly, I missed the bus from KL to Singapore because I was far too pissed to wake up in time to catch it, then I met a few people and we went to to Ipoh instead.
However, everyone I know who's been there tells me it's extremely clean but a bit boring. 
People say they enjoy the visit, but don't exactly go wild about telling tales of their time there.
I'll get round to wandering over one day.


----------



## Indofred

wkki said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I missed the bus from KL to Singapore because I was far too pissed to wake up in time to catch it, then I met a few people and we went to to Ipoh instead.
> However, everyone I know who's been there tells me it's extremely clean but a bit boring.
> People say they enjoy the visit, but don't exactly go wild about telling tales of their time there.
> I'll get round to wandering over one day.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not a good experience that’s why you can’t say it is not a good place. Some time many things not in our favors. In my point people make any place good or bad. We make environment around us which can fascinate and disappoint others. Do you agree with me?
Click to expand...


When I first went to Malaysia, so many people told me Indonesia wasn't worth visiting.
I love the place.
A lot of people told me I must visit Ipoh but, apart from a few very nice temples, there is nothing much worth bothering with.

I assume the same will be true for Singapore, that's why I mentioned I would like to pop over.


----------



## Saigon

I absolutely love Indonesia; in fact, I'd say it is probably my favourite country in the world for a couple of week visit. 

I love Singapore as well, but of course it lacks that smack of grime and reality that one gets in Jakarta.


----------



## Unkotare

You should work for the Indonesian tourist board. "Come to Jakarta and see our real grime!"  Brilliant.


----------



## Saigon

Unko - 

Jakarta isn't a big tourist destination. Most tourists tend to head straight onto to Jogjakarta, Mt Bromo or perhaps Puncak Pass. Even more go straight to Bali, although they miss a lot if they don't see Java at all. 

No one is going to find Jakarta attractive, but it does have a raw intensity that I prefer to Saigon, Manila or Bangkok myself. It is very much its own city, not a city that caters exclusively to tourism.


----------



## Indofred

Saigon said:


> Unko -
> 
> Jakarta isn't a big tourist destination. Most tourists tend to head straight onto to Jogjakarta, Mt Bromo or perhaps Puncak Pass. Even more go straight to Bali, although they miss a lot if they don't see Java at all.



There are a few tourist bits in Jakarta, but hardly much. The place is a dump but, if you want to explore social problems in a close to unregulated society, it's a great place to start.
I find it far more interesting than Bangkok or KL, as you'll see on my photo thread.
Tourists that skip other bits of Java are really missing out. I'd recommend the temple and mountain run (Jogja to Wonosobo) to get you started.

As for Bali, go to Lombok instead - Try Sengigi beach.


----------



## Saigon

I have always liked the Gili islands, off the north coast of Lombok. Gili Trawangan is a bit infested with Full Moon Party hordes these days, but Gili Air is just fabulous. 

I also like Jogja a lot. It's a really charming place, with a lot to explore. I'd like to spend more time in the mountains and the eastern end of Java, but probably my next Indonesia trip will be to Sulawesi or Ambon, as I haven't been there at all.


----------



## FeatherShow

I would recommend :

Sri Lanka
India
Singapore
Thailand

Malaysia


----------



## Abishai100

*Traveler's Terrace*

Imagine American celebrity/actor Eric Roberts is on an Air India flight from JFK Airport (New York, USA) to Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport (Bombay, India) with his kids.

Eric Roberts is vegan and is a supporter of animal rights, so he might enjoy the vegan meal option for the flight to Bombay.

Such is another reason to travel to Asia and see a colorful city such as the following:

1. Bombay, India
2. Bangkok, Thailand
3. Taiwan, Japan
4. Agra, India
5. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia





Bangkok


----------



## Unkotare

Abishai100 said:


> 3. Taiwan, Japan




LOL

You might want to check that one again.


----------

